# When it all started and now.



## Paul O Mahoney (24 Sep 2021)

When Covid 19 arrived and arrested the planet and literally locked us down we here shared so many views and ideas it really was a pleasure to be here, obviously digitally and definitely within 2 meters physical distance. 

And of course we shared, disagreed,  and debated so many aspects that, let's be honest , never thought we would. 

Its been a pleasure Dudes and Dudettes, ye allowed me to come out a box and actually feel better. 

To cliche " we did good, in the only way we could " 

And I've read over all the threads and it's a glorious read, imagine if the few of us could achieve a semblance of sanity in a world of uncertainty it might be a model. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Purple (27 Sep 2021)

Well @Paul O Mahoney, both you and @odyssey06 deserve most of whatever credit is due for this section of AAM. It's been my go to source for hard news on Covid over the last 18 months.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (27 Sep 2021)

Purple said:


> Well @Paul O Mahoney, both you and @odyssey06 deserve most of whatever credit is due for this section of AAM. It's been my go to source for hard news on Covid over the last 18 months.


I'm scarlett,  eventhough I'm proud of my contribution and obviously @ odyessey06 helping me along, it dragged me out of my personal box of self loathing.

And it was ye that pushed me, and also reminded me that I still have a few skills despite the cancer experience that frankly has shadowed my life for a long time.

Of course I along with 4 others decided to launch a new cancer support charity in the midst of a global pandemic too, just to spice it up further. And I got the accounts right too, filed and accepted happy days.

But thanks it really has been a positive in my life.


----------



## Purple (27 Sep 2021)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Of course I along with 4 others decided to launch a new cancer support charity in the midst of a global pandemic too, just to spice it up further.


Details?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (27 Sep 2021)

Purple said:


> Details?


CommunityCancerCaregivers.com.

We aim to give families with a cancer diagnosis a few hours a week childcare so that they can relax or go to treatment or whatever at no cost to them.

It'll be our trained volunteers,  ordinary people in the community who want to help those in their community who has a diagnosis.

Our hope is to rollout this across Ireland as we had to write everything ourselves as there isn't a service like this and the main cancer charities said getting insurance was going to be an issue.  We did all that and more.

We are fully funded for the service level we can provide,  Grant's never cover insurance but our donors have done all that and again more .

It's exciting and exhausting and really small now but it has potential.

You did ask.

Should add we have certain skills but we know we don't have everything just right,  so if anyone has expertise in legal,  digital marketing,  or website stuff we'd be so grateful for any help everything we've done is by volunteers no pay to anyone.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (27 Sep 2021)

I never intended to use my presence here to talk about my other community/ charity work.  So, blame @Purple he asked. But I'll not deny its nice to get us a little bit of a positive feedback


----------

